# Download shows to android external drive



## btolin (Feb 6, 2004)

I only have 16 Gb on my Samsung Tab S, so downloading shows to it is very limited. Is there anyway yet to be able to download TiVo shows to the external micro SD card? Can you set up your external SD as an virtual internal drive and get it to work?

Why is TiVo not allowing this?


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

btolin said:


> I only have 16 Gb on my Samsung Tab S, so downloading shows to it is very limited. Is there anyway yet to be able to download TiVo shows to the external micro SD card? Can you set up your external SD as an virtual internal drive and get it to work?
> 
> Why is TiVo not allowing this?


This has to do with copyright and cci requirements. There is no work around other than free up space on your tablet by moving other content to sdcard. If you can upgrade to a Marshmallow/Nought version that supports adoptable storage that may work (though I don't know if it will). Rooting your device to implement adoptable storage will break the TiVo app as rooted devices are not supported.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 (SM-T817P)


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

PCurry57 said:


> This has to do with copyright and cci requirements. There is no work around other than free up space on your tablet by moving other content to sdcard. If you can upgrade to a Marshmallow/Nought version that supports adoptable storage that may work (though I don't know if it will). *Rooting your device to implement adoptable storage will break the TiVo app as rooted devices are not supported*.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 (SM-T817P)


Although I've been working / playing with computers since the late 70s, I've only recently 'dipped my toes' into the tablet pond - one Lenovo TAB2 A10-70F running Android ??? and a few Amazon Fires (running Fire OS). It is my impression, although this is the TiVo Stream Forum and I may be totally off-base / off-topic, that I can ffmpeg or handbrake files in kmttg, copy them to my SD card(s) and watch them on my tablets. No?


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

ClearToLand said:


> Although I've been working / playing with computers since the late 70s, I've only recently 'dipped my toes' into the tablet pond - one Lenovo TAB2 A10-70F running Android ??? and a few Amazon Fires (running Fire OS). It is my impression, although this is the TiVo Stream Forum and I may be totally off-base / off-topic, that I can ffmpeg or handbrake files in kmttg, copy them to my SD card(s) and watch them on my tablets. No?


kmttg has the same copy limitations that Streaming via Android/iOS/Windows and TiVo desktop have regarding the cci flags. If it's flag copy once you can stream it, you can't copy it again (except with Android/iOS doing the copy/delete original)

Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

btolin said:


> I only have 16 Gb on my Samsung Tab S, so downloading shows to it is very limited. *Is there anyway yet to be able to download TiVo shows to the external micro SD card?* Can you set up your external SD as an virtual internal drive and get it to work?
> 
> Why is TiVo not allowing this?





PCurry57 said:


> *This has to do with copyright and cci requirements.* There is no work around other than free up space on your tablet by moving other content to sdcard. If you can upgrade to a Marshmallow/Nought version that supports adoptable storage that may work (though I don't know if it will). Rooting your device to implement adoptable storage will break the TiVo app as rooted devices are not supported.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 (SM-T817P)





ClearToLand said:


> Although I've been working / playing with computers since the late 70s, I've only recently 'dipped my toes' into the tablet pond - one Lenovo TAB2 A10-70F running Android ??? and a few Amazon Fires (running Fire OS). It is my impression, although this is the TiVo Stream Forum and I may be totally off-base / off-topic, that *I can ffmpeg or handbrake files in kmttg, copy them to my SD card(s) and watch them on my tablets. No?*





PCurry57 said:


> *kmttg has the same copy limitations that Streaming via Android/iOS/Windows and TiVo desktop have regarding the cci flags. If it's flag copy once you can stream it, you can't copy it again (except with Android/iOS doing the copy/delete original)*
> 
> Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


@btolin is asking a BROAD / Newbie-style question and you keep replying with a NICHE / Expert-specific answer. 

Currently, I cannot move any episode of "The Americans" off of my Roamio Basic and onto my Toshiba Canvio 3TB External HDD because FXHD has decided to "Set the 'Protected' Flag" on them - WHERE does @btolin ever mention a show name or a cable channel name?

I'm not trying to be rude, but *PLEASE* stop posting misinformation.

I've been a LURKer on these forums for way over a decade. Thus, I'm surprised that I'm the only one replying here. If I'm wrong, someone *PLEASE* set me straight. But, I can see no reason why I cannot 'shrink' a TON of 'unFLAGGED' shows / movies, using either ffmpeg or handbrake within kmttg, save them on a SD card, or two, and watch them in the hospital on my tablet while I recover from my upcoming surgery. I'll now stop replying to this thread until @btolin, or someone besides @PCurry57, replies.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

ClearToLand said:


> @btolin is asking a BROAD / Newbie-style question and you keep replying with a NICHE / Expert-specific answer.
> 
> Currently, I cannot move any episode of "The Americans" off of my Roamio Basic and onto my Toshiba Canvio 3TB External HDD because FXHD has decided to "Set the 'Protected' Flag" on them - WHERE does @btolin ever mention a show name or a cable channel name?
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO, don't like the answer so throwing a temper tantrum and running home is your response. BTW I've been tinkering with computers and writing code a little longer than you, since the late 60's

Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

ClearToLand said:


> Currently, I cannot move any episode of "The Americans" off of my Roamio Basic and onto my Toshiba Canvio 3TB External HDD because FXHD has decided to "Set the 'Protected' Flag" on them


If you're on Time Warner they CP everything, it's not FX doing it. If you're on Comcast they screwed up the CP because it's not supposed to be protected. Cablevision et al I have no idea.


----------

